# Pioneer AVH P5000 dvd wont turn on



## Loco_Oldskool40 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a Pioneer AVH P5000 DVD it wont turn on, I unplugged the wire harness took my stereo out so it wont get stolen, plugged it back in and now i have no power. i got a new harness and still nothing. i checked the fuses but unsure which ones, but they appear to be ok. Any help is highly appreciated in advance.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

the yellow wire is constant 12volts and the red is the ign power. make sure you have power to both wires. also check the ground. what kind of car? If the red ign wire has one of those inline resistors in a little black pod looking thing, check for power on both sides of it. Ive seen those things go bad on quite a few pioneers.


----------



## mario2times (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Oct 5 2009, 09:06 AM~15271416
> *the yellow wire is constant 12volts and the red is the ign power. make sure you have power to both wires.  also check the ground.  what kind of car? If the red ign wire has one of those inline resistors in a little black pod looking thing, check for power on both sides of it. Ive seen those things go bad on quite a few pioneers.
> *


x2 for what 63 pimpala said... also remember to check the stereo fuse .. for newer cars most have two fuses for that original harness power .. one for constant12v other for 12v acc.. one in inside fuse panel other in engine fuse panel


----------

